# Detailingworld™ Review - TAC Systems One Step Master Sealant



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - TAC Systems One Step Master Sealant*

*Introduction*

Big thank you to Imran from In2Detailing for sending through this TAC Systems Product for review

I've heard of TAC Systems before, but never used any of their products before, even though they all sound really unique and I know some of them perform really well. I've ordered from In2Detailing before and its top class service all the way

The website can be found at http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/

*The Product*

The product is supplied in what I can only describe as a makeup foundation dispenser tube (or at least that;s why my missus says it is)

Its certainly unique and I think it looks really premium, with thick clear plastic walls and neat text printed on the side. Its very solid to hold
The product itself is a beige unassuming colour, very cloudy and very runny


















*The Manufacturer says:*
_One Step Master is a water based Sealant that contains 20 to 25% Silica. It is both durable and easy to apply. It offers excellence water repellency qualities, high durability and enhances the gloss of the surface. Apply a few drops One Step Master to wet towel and work the product evenly. Remove excess product with a dry towel.

One Step Master can last up to 6 months.
_

*The Method*
I was recommended by Imran that its best to apply with an MF applicator as this gives the greatest degree of control
Now this is one of the weirdest products I have ever come across to use, so bear with me

Using a brand new app I supplied a pea size blob or two of the product.
It came out of the tube almost as pure liquid, and then tried to sit on the surface of the app, and some times it wanted to bead up










Only a small amount is needed for each panel and against the paint, it felt extremely oily, almost like a soft paste wax and it spreads for miles and miles.
If you catch it in the right light, it looks as if there is some light refraction happening, like when oil is sat on water, its very strange!










Up until this point, I was expecting removal to be a bit challenging, as oily type products usually are, especially when there is no need to leave for a while to cure. But i was pleasantly surprised. Using one of my trusty In2Detailing 470gsm cloths it buffed off with ease and no smearing was left behind or anything, it was very impressive









(the dark patch in the middle is a reflection from a cloud, there is no excess product left at all)

With the high percentage of SiO2 being pitched as a big advertising point, I was keen to check out the beading, so cracked out a trigger bottle of water and had a go....

Needless to say this was one of the hardest photos to capture purely because the water ran off the bonnet so fast, but i did catch it, and boy does it look good!


















Stepping back, the car looked really glossy, even with the dark overcast clouds so yeah I'm happy with the finish for sure



































*Price*
It costs £19.95 for a 150ml bottle, which initially doesn't sound like the best value, but when consider you hardly use any product at all for 
a whole car (maybe 10 pea sized blobs total), it's suddenly much more economical than your standard spray waxes, and should instead be compared to liquid sealants etc, which are closer in price

It can be purchased here http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/paint-protection/paint-sealants/tac-systems-one-step-master-25-silica-spray-sealant-150ml.html

*Would I use it again?*
Yes, without a shadow of a doubt

*Conclusion*
I didn't really know what to expect going into this review, as I hadn't used anything by TAC Systems before, and the initial application was like nothing I have ever used before.

This has got to be one of the easiest to use sealants I have tried, and the water behaviour looks amazing. If durability is anything like claimed, then this is a winner in my eyes. I came away seriously impressed with everything about it

I'm now eagerly awaiting some proper rain, (and with it being winter I'm sure I wont have to wait long) so I can update this post with the beading pictures

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

